

Bill Gates interview (1986) - chwolfe
http://programmersatwork.wordpress.com/bill-gates-1986/

======
skowmunk
Thanks for posting the interview. The last time I read an old interview of
Gates - more than 5 years ago, it was a huge belief changer for me.

This was just in time, was wondering how to structure my small company. Has
got lots go good pointers.

